# I brought my new (to me) 12x36 Atlas/Craftsman home today



## Steevo (Apr 23, 2011)

I picked up my new (to me) lathe today, and got some pictures of the lathe and the tooling/accessories that came with it. It has a Craftsman 4-jaw chuck mounted on it.

Here it is:









The gears look good, no chips, breaks or repairs:



The ways look pretty good, for a 1970's machine:



And this is the collection of stuff that was in the drawers of the old metal desk the lathe was bolted to. There is a lot of mill tools in there, collets, cutters, etc., a Bison 3-jaw chuck, a Craftsman 3-jaw, face plate, steady rest, milling attachment, drill bits, tailstock collets, magnetic bases for measuring tools, a set of adjustable reams, and there is even a set of Delta 4" joiner blades in the original box.
This desk was obviously a catch-all.




This set of adjustable reams is probably worth half of the $600 I paid for the whole thing:


That biggest one goes to just over 1"

I have no idea what these are? They are made by Van Norman, and have a keyed shaft center like a milling tool cutter. They have a body of some kind of hard rubber/plastic, with sharpened vanes at what appears to be a 45 degree angle. Maybe for chamfering the ID of tubing?




I may "eBay" them if I don't discover a use.


What is notably absent is a tool post or any kind of lathe tool bits. Someone must have kept all of that for their 'other" lathe.

Now I need to find the stuff that I need that wasn't included.
A milling cutter tool holder
A tool post
Tool Bits/cutters


----------



## StonewellMark (Apr 23, 2011)

You SCORED.....Nice set up! 

Mark


----------



## MarkBall2 (Apr 24, 2011)

That was an excellent purchase!!!! The tooling is worth as much as the lathe. 

I got a similar one last June & it showed much more wear & tear than yours does. No wear on the bed, gears in excellent shape, plus all the tooling.................. Excellent!

Here is a link to the rehabbing of mine: http://www.shopfloortalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25495


----------



## Steevo (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, MarkBell2, you really acquired a project there. I read through your thread, and it seems that you did well in both refurbishing and in what others sent your way. That milling attachment alone is fetching several hundred on eBay.


----------



## MarkBall2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, I got very lucky on the acquisition of my lathe. I'm sure Steevo is going to feel the same once his is up & running. I have made some excellent friends online that have supported & offered help. I try to share my knowledge gained with others also.

I use mine most weekends creating parts for sale. As I'm making them I'm constantly thinking of ways to make more things. Welcome to the addiction Steevo, the tooling will allow you to create most anything you dream up.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Sep 21, 2015)

Two possibilities--   Real big valve seat cutters - Van Norman does that sort
sort of tool, also valve stem o/s reamers.  Visit your friendly motor machinist.
.........BLJHB


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 22, 2015)

The other thing that I don't see is a 3-jaw chuck.  But the three chuck jaws in your 6th photo look like the alternate set of jaws for a 3-jaw.  You might go back to the seller and ask him whether or not he has the chuck.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Sep 22, 2015)

He mentions in the text that he got two 3-jaw chucks.
HWF


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 23, 2015)

OK, so he does.  They must be for the Craftsman one.


----------



## Damiansd (Sep 23, 2015)

That's an awesome catch. So jealous...


----------



## Dranreb (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice score, you, can't go far wrong for that money, sell the unwanted stuff and buy yourself a nice QCTP!


----------

